
Microsoft mulls cutting UK datacentre investment amid Brexit concerns - RobAley
http://arstechnica.co.uk/information-technology/2017/01/brexit-tariff-fears-could-see-microsoft-cut-uk-datacenter-investment/
======
walshemj
I think the articles assertion that with the reduction in eu migration there
will magically be more visas for USA India and China that is not what the hard
core brexiters are about.

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
"More visas for USA, India and China" is obviously not what what the hard core
brexiters are about, but it is what those countries are going to ask for when
it comes to a 1 on 1 trade deal with the UK. There's nothing magical about it,
it's just a question of who has leverage in negotiations.

~~~
arethuza
The Australians have already said that they are looking to make immigration to
the UK easier as part of their trade deal negotiations:

[https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2017/jan/21/australia-t...](https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2017/jan/21/australia-
to-seek-uk-migration-deal-in-brexit-trade-talks)

NB I _really_ hope these things don't happen as although I am a Remainer I
don't want the Brexit voters pushed further to the right and I think that
would be an understandable reaction if they found that Brexit resulted in
_more_ immigration.

~~~
pjc50
Anti-immigration voters aren't driven by actual immigration. How could it be
so, when you can't readily know people's immigration status? No, they're
driven by _news coverage_ of immigration, plus the loss of jobs and general
neglect in provincial parts of the UK (which the news encourages them to blame
on immigrants).

They probably _are_ going to go further to the right, but not for any reasons
relating to actual policy.

~~~
mattmanser
Disclaimer: I voted remain.

You can _easily_ tell people's immigration status. I walked into my local Lidl
about 7 years ago and didn't hear an english voice for the entire 30 min shop.
That was the first time I realised how out of control immigration to the UK
had become.

I voted remain, but if you think we can't tell who's english, or you think
it's a lie that huge areas have been ghettozied in virtually every major city,
you're either blind or unobservant or simply don't have a diverse contact with
many areas of our society.

~~~
pjc50
You can go into shops in Wales where nobody speaks English either.

Yes, there are ghettoes, but (as in European countries which have experienced
terrorism problems) that doesn't mean the occupants are immigrants. People can
be born here and not have English as a first language.

(Also, non-immigrants have very little idea how large the barriers to
immigration are these days..)

~~~
coldtea
> _People can be born here and not have English as a first language._

Only this is less common than the other.

Besides, for those anti-immigrant, whether "born here" or "newly arrived"
doesn't matter much. If they are not of English, Scottish, etc ancestry, they
are immigrants.

So saying that the e.g. the terrorists in Germany were German because they
were born in the country is a little beside the point when they are clearly
from middle-eastern origin for example.

~~~
pjc50
> for those anti-immigrant, whether "born here" or "newly arrived" doesn't
> matter much. If they are not of English, Scottish, etc ancestry, they are
> immigrants.

Well, now here we have a problem, because immigration policy can only apply to
people who are legally considered immigrants. The word for expelling large
numbers of people who were born in the country but not of the dominant
ethnicity is "ethnic cleansing".

~~~
coldtea
> _The word for expelling large numbers of people who were born in the country
> but not of the dominant ethnicity is "ethnic cleansing"._

They might not want them expelled, but simply counted along with new
immigrants in estimations of the cumulative amount of people of foreign
ethnicities that resulted by immigration (and thus in decisions whether
immigration has been "too much" or not).

------
alva
Just so everyone knows this was Fake News

[https://news.microsoft.com/en-gb/2017/01/24/microsoft-re-
aff...](https://news.microsoft.com/en-gb/2017/01/24/microsoft-re-affirms-
commitment-uk/#sm.0001io4wowz9xf20t1k2lcovafo37%23dxhs81Zvke1CKjQ3.97)

------
beejiu
I can't imagine a datacentre has much economic impact.

------
pabloski
Why? It is Brexit not Internexit. The servers will be reachable, even after
the Brexit. So, where is the problem? Maybe they will not be able to exploit
the tax loops?

~~~
pavlov
The "why" is extensively covered in the article.

~~~
raverbashing
Facts and information don't matter for some people

~~~
tanto
The problem is that most people stopped conscious reading nowadays.

